# What filter media in my AquaClear 70s?



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

So I started up my new AquaClear 70s over the last month, and am running the filter media that came with the filter (AquaClear Sponge > Carbon > BioBalls).

I have read a few posts here and there that the carbon is kind of pointless unless you are using it to remove meds from the aquarium. Also, I have read that the media should not be changed out nearly as much as the AquaClear directions show.

Can anyone who uses AquaClear HOBs, or has experience with them, describe the filter media you have chosen, why you chose it, and how often you clean/replace it?

Just getting back into the hobby after many years, and trying to get a good maintenance schedule down to keep everything in check. Thanks for any info.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use just sponge in my 110.I rinse it in dirty tank water when I see the filter slow down.I also use small piece of sponge over intake to "pre filter" and rinse that whenever I see plant parts or it being"sucked in" from debis.I rinse it in regular water as it is not my intention for that sponge to be biological.If and when "rinsing"biological media it is recommened to rinse only part(1/3-1/2) in dirty tank water as to not wipe out BB.
Carbon beside removing meds,does nothing water changes don't do better!


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> I use just sponge in my 110.I rinse it in dirty tank water when I see the filter slow down.I also use small piece of sponge over intake to "pre filter" and rinse that whenever I see plant parts or it being"sucked in" from debis.I rinse it in regular water as it is not my intention for that sponge to be biological.If and when "rinsing"biological media it is recommened to rinse only part(1/3-1/2) in dirty tank water as to not wipe out BB.
> Carbon beside removing meds,does nothing water changes don't do better!


I chose to run two AquaClear 70s rather than the 110, thinking that I could just alternate cleaning schedules between the 2 filters. Would it be safe to say I could clean all the biological media in Filter #1 at once, and then 2-3 weeks later repeat on Filter #2?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

tcald429 said:


> I chose to run two AquaClear 70s rather than the 110, thinking that I could just alternate cleaning schedules between the 2 filters. Would it be safe to say I could clean all the biological media in Filter #1 at once, and then 2-3 weeks later repeat on Filter #2?


Yes.

I have an AC50 on my ten gallon and have two filter floss pads that I cut from a bulk pad, and ceramic bio media in a large mesh filter bag. I also have a large chunk of porous foam slid over the inlet in the tank, to prevent my shrimp from getting sucked up. I've got a carton of carbon and a few other mesh bags in the event that I need it, but I haven't needed it in 6 months.

I also only clean my filter and wash the media in old tank water about once a month. The motor/impeller unit needs replacing though...


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gizmo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have an AC50 on my ten gallon and have two filter floss pads that I cut from a bulk pad, and ceramic bio media in a large mesh filter bag. I also have a large chunk of porous foam slid over the inlet in the tank, to prevent my shrimp from getting sucked up. I've got a carton of carbon and a few other mesh bags in the event that I need it, but I haven't needed it in 6 months.
> 
> I also only clean my filter and wash the media in old tank water about once a month. The motor/impeller unit needs replacing though...


I thought about doing the same over the inlet now that we have some livebearers, hate to see some fry get sucked up if they decided to have any. Thanks for the info


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

you could "clean" all bio media from #1 all at once as long as cleaning means rinsing in old tank water(not fresh,cold or water with chlorine).The media shouldn't have a bunch of crap on it though if you keep up on previous stages.And yah the sponge on intake keeps my baby swords from getting sucked up as my 110 is on my 40Breeder where the majority of my swords come from.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Running AC70 and AC50. I buy the brand coarse sponge from AC. And the biomax. The sponge I only rinse out when it is so clogged it raises the basket. (Pops the lid open..) I only replace when it is soo dirty I’d rather not clean it. I have yet to have that sponge "fall apart" on me. Roughly, change out sponge once a year.

Biomax is my bio filter. Never clean that, don't allow it to dry. Replace if it ever starts falling apart. (I've had some 5+ years now.. ) Ceramic rings are tough to break down.


In the shrimp tank, need a heafty pre-filter on the intake. That will need to be rinsed maybe weekly as that's what all the junk will stick too. (although shrimp will be all over it eating.. )

Also with all my AC's, I leave something of weight ontop of the lid, as inevitability, the lid will start rattling. Just heavy enough to hold lid tight to filter, too heavy, and it'll get knocked off in 6-12 months as the basket rises from being too dirty.  (As me How I know! )


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

FishFlow said:


> Running AC70 and AC50. I buy the brand coarse sponge from AC. And the biomax. The sponge I only rinse out when it is so clogged it raises the basket. (Pops the lid open..) I only replace when it is soo dirty I’d rather not clean it. I have yet to have that sponge "fall apart" on me. Roughly, change out sponge once a year.
> 
> Biomax is my bio filter. Never clean that, don't allow it to dry. Replace if it ever starts falling apart. (I've had some 5+ years now.. ) Ceramic rings are tough to break down.
> 
> ...


I have already had some issues with a lid rattling on mine as well, do they make sponge filters for slipping over intake tubes or do you all make them yourselves


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Make mine from bulk sponge sold at LFS(it's black and not quite as coarse as the AC).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I take plastic wrap and a big rubber band and use that instead of the lid.

Fluval makes a foam prefilter, but IMO it's tiny compared to what I use for my tank, and my shrimp thank me for it.


----------

